# Luckiest man alive!!!



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

Our 135 year old team - 142 years counting our team puppy Bandit  certainly can't begin to do the kind of MAJOR rides that PMK and others have posted about. HOWEVER, I'm *VERY* proud of my sweetie GAIL - AKA - QOFE - Queen of F***ing Everything for her performance at the Catoctin Charity ride here in MD/PA.

August 30 (when it was a *record 99 degrees) *GAIL, my LOVELY bride of 47 years, pushed my fat old ass AND our dog Bandit - the Furry Brick (Bandit and I are 2X GAILs weight) up 3,300+ feet of climbs on the 50 mile Saturday ride. This even included pushing us up a VERY steep gravel road to the lunch stop that virtually every other biker walked It was so steep that the tandem rear tire was slipping most of the way up!

QOFE was more than a decade older than any of the many OTHER HAWT GALS :thumbsup: on this VERY scenic ride and at least as old as the oldest man (other than me :>) AND she was fun and cheerful throughout the ride and partied with all the younger folks at the lodge at the end. Then she camped with me and Bandit in our tent at the Lodge at Blue Ridge Summit and rode back to the ride start on Sunday!

*I LOVE this terrific gal more each year and consider myself THE LUCKIEST MAN ALIVE!!! *

Sorry to be so mushy:blush: but I'm so proud of my sweetie that (after a few glasses of wine :>) I just can't contain myself!!!

PS: Bandit was also the cutest (and only) pup to complete the route and she charmed everybody at the Saturday evening party at the Lodge at Blue Ridge Summit!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to agree with you, SJ. You're basically the KOFE with that lady on your team. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your passion...Props to the lass!

You see a happy tandem couple, and I'll bet you see a couple that's happy in every aspect of their life together. "Divorce horse," hahaha...

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Sam and Gail, (and Bandit)
40 years in May for Pat and I and theres no one in the world other than her that I want stoking for me. We truly are the luckiest men alive.:thumbsup:
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam, Gail and Bandit, awesome to hear.

This event, and others that tandem teams ride or compete in are so cool to know about. 

Overall, we as captains are often very fortunate to have a wife to join us in our crazy adventures.

Sam, I want to say that for my wife and I, our ride home from AORTA 2011, had many segments of conversation about your entire team. Whenever we ride, either road or off-road, we often notice those that truly enjoy the tandem, or those that just ride a tandem. I hope that we are able to ride and enjoy our tandems, with the same passion shown by others, as we get more miles on us.

Truth be told, if we were older, or you two (three) were younger, our butts would be handed to us by you and your lovely stoker.

That woman of yours had so much excitement and passion about her dirt bike...let's just say it's not often seen and it likely carries over, as you posted into anything with wheels.

She gets a big hug and trophy boy kiss from me:thumbsup:

I'd hug and kiss you also, but that seems kind of icky.

As a side-note, Jeanne and I spent a bunch of time talking with Sam and Gail at Saturday nights campfire. We discussed modern dirt bikes, dirt bike races, vintage dirt bikes, rides, riding (dirt and bicycle). Truly wonderful to talk with, and yes Gail is a QOFE. We had a blast with you two that evening.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam, it must be weekend of tandem romance.

This topic was on Bikeforums.net

World's Best Wife (and Stoker)

PK


----------



## absinth14 (Mar 24, 2008)

oau


----------

